# Aurora Medium Blue?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

What cars came in Medium Blue? Specifically, what cars came in the same color as the Medium Blue Mach I? I had one of these years ago, given to me by my uncle, and I traded it away before I knew what I had. Now I want to paint up a Nu-Rora Mach I kit in the same color, and I'm looking for something to compare to. I have an original blue Mako, and I can tell it's too dark. I also have an original blue GTO... this looks noticeably lighter than the Mako. Was this Medium Blue? The same Medium Blue as the Mach I?

thanks--

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I am building a "Grabber blue" 1970 Mustang at the moment. Is that the color??


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Medium blue*

The GTO came in medium blue.
Also:
Dune Buggy
'32 Ford Pickup (slimline)
AMX
Ford GT (later version with no headlights)
Ferrari 250 GTO Flamethrower
Mustang Mach 1

Also several AFX cars came in Med. Blue:
Ferrari 512, 612
McLaren
Datsun Pickup
Javelin
Dodge Charger Daytona
Plymouth Road Runner
'55 Chevy
'57 Chevy Nomad

I'm forgetting a few, I'm sure.

-Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

so i can try to match the paint to the GTO and be fairly close for the Mach I. thanks! :wave:

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

DE 1621

That's Duplicolor Old Ford Blue enamel...even if it's not an exact match for what your after you'll love it!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Great List*



joeslotcar said:


> The GTO came in medium blue.
> Also:
> Dune Buggy
> '32 Ford Pickup (slimline)
> ...


How about the Petty Charger, was that medium?
or the 6-wheel Elf? or the Sandvan? Stuck at work instead of home with the slot cars! So I can't check yet.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Depending on who's lookin'...it's as clear as mud*

Yup...










Coach's reinforced Elf was done in T-jet standard blue...but for the record there are some shade variations in Aurora's blue spectrum. I have my own names for them.

To my tired elder eyes.

Early blue or "Vibrator Blue" (XK140) has more of a navy under tone, but retains a certain bright royal blue quality that the AFX Daytona blue lacks.

"AFX Blue" (Daytona) often leans out almost towards the edge of a dark turquoise. Seems like it got more washed out as the time line continued. 

"AFX Royal Blue" (Grand Am) is the darkest of the melting pot

Good ole "Standard T-jet Blue" is a term which causes me to groan when people use it , myself included...LOL! 

Standard T-jet blue is a description that includes a multitude of tonal variations that occurred over the years. To safely pigeon hole it, lets just say it falls somewhere between a darker Vibe blue and a lighter AFX royal blue on any given Sunday...hahahahahahahahahahaha!

...and of course there's "T-jet Bright Blue"...which is nothing more than the lightest version of vibe blue.

Simply put all the Aurora colors overlap into different tonal variations within their own color. At the middle and opposite ends of the individual color, the differences are quite obvious. However, when one is between the end and the middle of a color range the variations become more muddled. 

Any one wanna talk "T-jet Standard Red" ...er ....let's talk yellow...??? :freak:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Spawned Another Question*

Bill, Excellent information!!!! Now you have me pondering the yellow question. I see references to yellow, pale yellow, lemon, bright and cream yellow. Lemon I get and the pale yellow I can figure out. Are the others name variations for these two? I forgot golden yellow which showed up on the Tuff ones Firebird and Lola GT. I was hoping since you are the goop guru you can shed some light.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking at that Mustang, which is sweet, looks like you might be close with a Petty blue. Oh how great cars looked back then. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

How about this blue. It's lucerne blue from Pontiac


----------

